# Lump under tail? Any help/advice really appreciated



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, I have just joined the forum mainly to seek advice. I have a 10 year old Lab x Springer who has, up until a month ago always been very healthy. A month ago he became ill soon after a swimming session. My vet discovered he had a heart murmur and thought he had endocarditis, he was treated with antibiotics and recovered well. At the moment we are waiting to see if the murmur disappears before considering heart medication. 

However, last night I discovered a lump under his tail, right at the base, it is not attached to his anus but 1-2 cm above. As you might imagine I spent most of last night on google and discovered that this sounds like a perianal adenoma which I understand is common in older, entire males. I've spoken to my surgery and he has an appointment on Monday (he is a bit neurotic about vets so I wanted him to see the one he is happiest to see). The vet I spoke to this morning agrees that this is probably what it is.

I understand the treatment is castration and removal of said lump. I also realise that they may not operate due to his heart murmur or his age. As you can imagine I am worried sick.

Does anyone have any experience of this, all information and experiences will help. 

Thank you very much for reading and sorry it got a bit long!


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry don't know anything about this condition.

Just wanted to say hope all is well when you go and see the vet tomorrow.
Try and keep positive we do worry about them as they are our babies.
Things might not be as bad as you think.

When I took my old man (who I have now sadly lost) I thought I wasn't going to bring him home i prepared myself for the worse. I had got up one morning to find he couldn't stand up when he managed to he fell over. The vet told me he had a stroke he gave him an injection and the day after he said to bring him back for another one. After a few days he was back to is old self again running round the house.

Good Luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

Than you Kaz for your kind words, I am really grateful to you for replying but sorry to hear about your old boy. I'm just scared the vet will think it is too risky to operate and then I will have an awful decision to make. He's completely well in himself which makes it worse. I am trying not to think about it too much until we've seen the vet but it's hard! I will definitely update once we've seen him.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sidsmum said:


> Than you Kaz for your kind words, I am really grateful to you for replying but sorry to hear about your old boy. I'm just scared the vet will think it is too risky to operate and then I will have an awful decision to make. He's completely well in himself which makes it worse. I am trying not to think about it too much until we've seen the vet but it's hard! I will definitely update once we've seen him.


Try not to worry if he's well then its not bothering him. Enjoy your old fella and give him a big hug from me. 

Do let us know though how it goes but I bet he will be fine. 

We had another lovely year with my old man after his stroke he was 16 years old when we lost him I miss him loads said I would never get another dog was to heart broken at losing him. But here I am 18 months down the line with a lovely puppy she's 8 weeks old and is such a love.


----------



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you again  why do these things happen at a weekend?! He's fine in himself or I'd have taken him to the emergency vet, the one he is seeing tomorrow sorted out the heart thing so it seems sensible to let him continue. I just hope the news isn't too bad.

I'm glad you have found another pup to love, that's great news


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Try not to worry, it may just be a cyst, if it is the vet will leave it unless it is causing a problem to your dog.

Finger and paws crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sidsmum said:


> Thank you again  why do these things happen at a weekend?! He's fine in himself or I'd have taken him to the emergency vet, the one he is seeing tomorrow sorted out the heart thing so it seems sensible to let him continue. I just hope the news isn't too bad.
> 
> I'm glad you have found another pup to love, that's great news


I know what you mean my cat came in one New Years Day her eye was a mess managed to get her to see a vet. She had been hit by a car. She now as a funny eye as we call it and all my neighbor's will say is it your cat the one with the funny eye. The vet said she still had sight in it but they don't know how much.

My Pup is lovely but still miss my old man.

Good luck tomorrow like Happy paws as said it could just be a cyst old dogs do get these.


----------



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you both, very much, you've really has helped me stay sane  I will update you after his appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Sidsmum (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a little update!

We ended up seeing a different vet  He didn't seem to think it was anything much to worry about. Luckily another vet who knows us well called in and agreed that it is most likely a perianal adenoma as suspected. He gave him a jab to induce chemical castration, if the lump shrinks he will be castrated as these tumours are testosterone dependent. They didn't think Sid would be a huge anaesthetic risk despite his murmur which was a little bit of good news. If the tumour doesn't shrink then we have to think again and I guess maybe biopsy it. So the waiting continues but at least if he does need surgery they seemed to think he has a good chance of being ok 

We have to go back next week for a review and decide what to do from there. I'll make sure it's my usual vet this time.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sidsmum said:


> Just a little update!
> 
> We ended up seeing a different vet  He didn't seem to think it was anything much to worry about. Luckily another vet who knows us well called in and agreed that it is most likely a perianal adenoma as suspected. He gave him a jab to induce chemical castration, if the lump shrinks he will be castrated as these tumours are testosterone dependent. They didn't think Sid would be a huge anaesthetic risk despite his murmur which was a little bit of good news. If the tumour doesn't shrink then we have to think again and I guess maybe biopsy it. So the waiting continues but at least if he does need surgery they seemed to think he has a good chance of being ok
> 
> We have to go back next week for a review and decide what to do from there. I'll make sure it's my usual vet this time.


Great news glad all went well was thinking of you both today.
I hope it shrinks then he doesn't need surgery fingers crossed for you.


----------

